# Kills from the front?



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

how are ppl doing on the front? waiting for the snow? i want some elk meat! going at it sunday after some duck huning!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I haven't hear of any kills up there yet. That place is a pain. Kinda wish they had some more enjoyable areas to hunt for the extended. There are people all over the place!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

lots of people, lots of dogs, no deer, no elk, nobody has killed anything this year, Probably best to stay home. :shock: Dont say I didnt warn ya.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> lots of people, lots of dogs, no deer, no elk, nobody has killed anything this year, Probably best to stay home. :shock: Dont say I didnt warn ya.


BINGO!!!!!!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ha! I see... you are right... every large animal i saw was actually a MOOO COW! GOT IT!!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Mark, apparently I need to follow you around when you go up there, so I actually see something! If you see a guy sneaking around trees behind you...just ignore it.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

LOL fair enough!!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, they are up there. I have personally packed out a 4pt bull, shot out of one of my treestands. I see elk everytime I am on the front and this year I have been nowhere else........


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

ut1031 said:


> Well, they are up there. I have personally packed out a 4pt bull, shot out of one of my treestands. I see elk everytime I am on the front and this year I have been nowhere else........


Yep, it is all about how you hunt!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Like anywhere else, or perhaps unlike anywhere else because everyone knows about every canyon or trail, you have to explore. I've been to new-to-me locations this year and found deer and elk on the front and have heard the same from others. Get creative, study the maps, and find spots that if you were a hermit you'd likely go and undoubtably you'll see fewer people and game worthy of the effort. I hope to grace my freezer and this forum with the results of my efforts this season on the front.


----------

